# Green Beans with a Bite



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 18, 2006)

*Do Green Beans Count?*

Hello All,
Seeing some great ideas up here. Do green beans count for this thread?
 
Last night I threw this recipe together...
I used fat free feta--wasn't so pleased with the texture but maybe someone else can try it with the real deal and let me know how it works out.
 
I am not very good about measurements...but here goes...
 
Green Beans with a Bite
 
Green beans (the fresh kind with the ends you can snap off)
Lemon juice (I like a lot of lemon but some people don't so you should be ok with maybe 1 tbs - 2 tbs )
1/2 tbs crushed red pepper (or to taste depending on how many greenbeans you have)
1 small clove minced garlic
1/3 cup of crumbled feta cheese
extra virgin olive oil or butter (about 1 tbs or more depending on how many beans you've got)
 
Sautee garlic and red pepper in oil or butter
Add green beans
Squeeze on lemon juice 
Cook green beans to your taste (i like them crunchy, bfriend likes them squishy)
Crumble feta last, allowing it to melt just a little


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks - sounds terrific!!!  I love spicy ways to cook vegetables.

You may want to repost this over on the "Vegetable" forum as well.  Even though Green (or "Snap") beans are "beans", I think when this forum says "Beans", they mean the dried & shell types (lima, kidney, lentils, etc.).


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 18, 2006)

*Do Green Beans Count?* Hello All,
Seeing some great ideas up here.  Thanks to Breezy Cooking for directing my post to the right place 

Last night I threw this recipe together...
I used fat free feta--wasn't so pleased with the texture but maybe someone else can try it with the real deal and let me know how it works out.

I am not very good about measurements...but here goes...

Green Beans with a Bite

Green beans (the fresh kind with the ends you can snap off)
Lemon juice (I like a lot of lemon but some people don't so you should be ok with maybe 1 tbs - 2 tbs )
1/2 tbs crushed red pepper (or to taste depending on how many greenbeans you have)
1 small clove minced garlic
1/3 cup of crumbled feta cheese
extra virgin olive oil or butter (about 1 tbs or more depending on how many beans you've got)

Sautee garlic and red pepper in oil or butter
Add green beans
Squeeze on lemon juice 
Cook green beans to your taste (i like them crunchy, bfriend likes them squishy)
Crumble feta last, allowing it to melt just a little


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks! Done! Hope you enjoy--let me know the measurements you end up using.

KLP


----------



## NZDoug (Aug 18, 2006)

Dear sir or madam,
that sounds delicious and Ive printed out you recipe and will give it a try
cheers
Doug


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 18, 2006)

*Chinese Dry-Fried Green Beans*

*One of my favorite Chinese dishes is Dry-Fried Green Beans. It adds a nice touch to meals that sometimes are lacking in "real" veggies:*

*Oil for frying*
*1 pound string beans, ends trimmed*

*2 tablespoons oil *
*1/4 pound ground pork or beef (chicken or turkey might work, too)*
*1 teaspoon salt*
*1 teaspoon minced ginger root (more to taste)*
*1 teaspoon minced garlic (more to taste)*
*1 tablespoon sugar*
*5 tablespoons water*
*1 tablespoon soy sauce*

*Heat an inch or two of oil in pan until it's hot but not smoking; add beans and fry until they start to wrinkle. Drain the cooked beans on paper towels, then arrange them in a dish so that they are all lined up in the same direction, like a stack of logs. Pour off oil and discard or save for another use.*

*Heat 2 tablespoons of oil in frying pan or wok, add meat and all remaining ingredients; stir-fry until the meat is well browned and all the liquid has evaporated. Pour meat mixture over beans and serve hot. *


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 18, 2006)

that sounds really good...i'm going to have to try it. thanks fry boy.  how much dried ginger would replace the minced ginger root?


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks doug...i am a miss  definitely let me know what measurements you use...i kind of like to do everything by guestimate...which maybe doesn't make me the best recipe giver ever, but for this forum i will..

i suggest serving it some boiled potatoes (if you're a veg) or a steak...something where the green beans can "show off" 

-p


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

KeyLimePaige said:
			
		

> that sounds really good...i'm going to have to try it. thanks fry boy. how much dried ginger would replace the minced ginger root?


 
Fryboy's recipe looks really tasty!

I'd not use dry ginger on this. Splash out, get the fresh stuff and taste the difference!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree -- dry ginger is great for baking but it's no substitute for fresh ginger root, especially in Asian or Indian food. Still, if you don't have any fresh, I suspect that about a 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of dry would suffice in this recipe. How bad could it be?


----------



## NZDoug (Aug 23, 2006)

KeyLimePaige said:
			
		

> thanks doug...i am a miss  definitely let me know what measurements you use..
> i suggest serving it some boiled potatoes (if you're a veg) or a steak...something where the green beans can "show off"
> 
> -p


Hi Miss,
So I made up your green bean concoction last night and it was a treat.
I didnt have a red pepper(capsicum) so substituted 1/4 red jalopeno chille pepper and tripled the garlic.
I used 1/2 a lemon and also added grated lemon skin and added that to the first step, which was heating the chilli, garlic with lemon rind. 
Worked for me! 
I used enough oil to cover the surface area of my skillet.
I didnt measure the stuff as its a lot easier to eyeball it.
I served it with scotch filet steaks and a green salad.
Used the rest of the lemon as a salad dressing.
The beans were the stars of the meal.
Many thanks for your original suggestion!


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 23, 2006)

I printed off both recipes. I want to try them both, thanks.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

KeyLimePaige said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> Seeing some great ideas up here. Do green beans count for this thread?
> 
> Last night I threw this recipe together...
> ...



Sounds fantastic...Feta is one of those cheeses that I try to usually have one hand, and green beans are on sale everywhere this time of year. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 31, 2006)

NZDoug thanks for trying it out. What's a scotch steak by the way. That sounds good...steak and green beans. I'm so glad you enjoyed it!

Desert Rose, can't wait to hear what you think.

Jessica--I love feta cheese, but never know what to do with it...this was my first real attempt at cooking it. Let me know if you have a good spanikopita recipe....


----------



## jkath (Aug 31, 2006)

oh my, how did I miss this thread???

Fryboy!!! I owe you big time! That looks exactly like the green beans that are served at my parent's favorite chinese restaurant in Santa Barbara.
I cannot wait to pass this recipe on to them!!!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 31, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> oh my, how did I miss this thread???
> 
> Fryboy!!! I owe you big time! That looks exactly like the green beans that are served at my parent's favorite chinese restaurant in Santa Barbara.
> I cannot wait to pass this recipe on to them!!!


 
If I recall correctly, the recipe I posted is from Yang Chow, which is generally acknowledged to be one of the best Schezwan restaurants in L.A. 

I hope they enjoy it!


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a recipe that I've been doing for years....there's never enough made.....it really goes here in our home.....but, I really don't have exact measurements....being that most people here have at least some experience in the kitchen, I'm sure you'll be able to follow it to your liking.
Whole green beans, ends snapped off, then cut in half.
Blanch them.
Mix the beans with two or three different kinds of crackers, e.g. soda; whole wheat, etc......crumble them up in your hands and throw them in with the beans. Here in Toronto I buy McLarens cold pack sharp cheddar cheese. I take the cheese and break off pieces of it and mix it in with the beans and crackers. If you wish, you can use some cheez whiz in there too. Put into buttered casserole and bake in 325F oven until crunchy on top....ENJOY


----------



## NZDoug (Sep 1, 2006)

KeyLimePaige said:
			
		

> What's a scotch steak by the way.


Hi paige,
its an expensive cut of beef, about 50% more than rump, triple the price of mince.
I googled it and here is the answer
http://www.food24.com/Food24/Components/AskLannice/AnswerDetails/0,11005,450,00.html
Thank you for the great recipe.


----------

